# NY Times: Isiah: You need to be more patient with Eddy Curry



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

> Another concern for Thomas is how Eddy Curry, his inconsistent 23-year-old center, will play against Yao Ming when the Knicks face the Houston Rockets on Monday night at the Garden. When the Knicks played the Rockets on Nov. 10 in Houston, Yao, who is 7 feet 6 inches, had 35 points and 17 rebounds. Curry had only 7 points and 5 rebounds. Against Boston, a small team, Curry was also outmaneuvered and ineffective.
> 
> But Thomas stressed the need for patience, pointing to prominent big men, like Patrick Ewing, Jermaine O’Neal and even Yao, who took time to find their footings in the N.B.A.
> 
> ...


Just be patient with Eddy, he finally has real coach that can help him develope.

I know New York is famous for being patient so that shouldn't be a problem. 

http://www.nytimes.com/2006/11/20/s...imes Topics/People/F/Fuchs, Marek&oref=slogin


----------



## ERAFF (Jun 27, 2005)

Eddie has minimal Interest in being a Great player. He wants to do what he does. He wants to score. Rebounding and Defense are something his coaches want him to do. He is likely to be the same player until he's 28-30---at that point his talent will begin to wane and he'll be pretty much useless.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

[email protected] being more patient after giving up how many draft picks for this guy? We sacrificed the future for a guy who is too lazy to run after a rebound. I'm so tired of the patient talk, he has been in the league for a while now and to be asking fans to show patience is ludicrous. I would love to see Curry "consistently" do well, but he can't seem to grasp the consistent part. Until he shows he can be relied on, he will continue to receive negative feedback from fans who are just fed up with his lackadaisical play, and that's the bottom line.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

I am so done with defending this guy. He is absolutely useless. I can't stand watching him rumble down the court anymore.

Yeah, I said rumble. It works, trust me.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

frank9007 said:


> Just be patient with Eddy, he finally has real coach that can help him develope.


Who?

And does development including him playing worse this season than last season?


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*They should test for ADD*

The man seems to have trouble focusing. I have coached kids in other sports that had ADD. They tend to lose focus easily and sometimes become spectators while playing. I'm wondering if that is the reason he doesn't chase boards. It may not be his fault, but that doesn't make it better for us. I doubt he is lazy, since by all accounts he worked very hard in the off season.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: They should test for ADD*

Curry needs to produce right now when we need him. I cant stand watching him do nothing anymore.


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

USSKittyHawk said:


> *[email protected] being more patient after giving up how many draft picks for this guy? **We sacrificed the future* for a guy who is too lazy to run after a rebound. I'm so tired of the patient QUOTE]
> 
> What? Who? Tyrus Thomas?:rotf
> 
> ...


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

cpawfan said:


> Who?
> 
> And does development including him playing worse this season than last season?


New system + New Coach.

Anyways i tought the season whas 82 games? I'm I wrong here?

I could have sworn that i've only watched the Knicks play 11 games this season.

Thats just me tho.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Patient? People have been saying that for what seems like the last 10 years Eddys been in the league (I know it hasnt been 10, but its seemed like it). He will never be a better player than he is today, because he refuses to work hard to become great.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

frank9007 said:


> USSKittyHawk said:
> 
> 
> > *[email protected] being more patient after giving up how many draft picks for this guy? **We sacrificed the future* for a guy who is too lazy to run after a rebound. I'm so tired of the patient QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

frank9007 said:


> USSKittyHawk said:
> 
> 
> > *[email protected] being more patient after giving up how many draft picks for this guy? **We sacrificed the future* for a guy who is too lazy to run after a rebound. I'm so tired of the patient QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

frank9007 said:


> New system + New Coach.
> 
> Anyways i tought the season whas 82 games? I'm I wrong here?
> 
> ...


That's this season. 

But he also had Larry Brown, Scott Skiles, and a big man coach in Bill Cartwright who is working across the river making a young center not to be named better.

Bottom line is the Knicks need him now, and there is no time to be paitent when he's been in the league six years and counting. Tonight he is going against arguably the best center in the league in Yao Ming, at the Garden, and he needs to help the Knicks protect their house.


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

Did anybody read what i said? I said Cartwright and Zeke have been his only good coaches.

Floyd
Skiles
Brown

They all sucked especially at developing players.


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

USSKittyHawk said:


> frank9007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hopping on his bandwagon? What bandwagon? If he ****s up he gets criticize like everyone else. Steph is one of my favorite players but if he is stinking up the place he gets it too. I'm not a homer, will never be one. If you dogging it, I'm going to let you know. If you playing well, I'm going to give you kudos, so leave that bandwagon crap somewhere else.
> ...


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

Real said:


> That's this season.
> 
> *But he also had Larry Brown, Scott Skiles*, and a big man coach in Bill Cartwright who is working across the river making a young center not to be named better.
> 
> Bottom line is the Knicks need him now, and there is no time to be paitent when he's been in the league six years and counting. Tonight he is going against arguably the best center in the league in Yao Ming, at the Garden, and he needs to help the Knicks protect their house.


They suck at developing young players.


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

Da Grinch said:


> frank9007 said:
> 
> 
> > *i actually disagree with the poor coaching in chicago and in new york, i think he was getting excellent coaching under bill cartwright who was the big man coach there before he was head coach.
> ...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

frank9007 said:


> USSKittyHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody is asking you to be a homer dont put words in my mouth you often like to do that.
> ...


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

USSKittyHawk said:


> frank9007 said:
> 
> 
> > You want to talk about someone putting words in my mouth you doing the same damn thing. No where in my post did I say I expect Curry to dominate the league. I expect him to play better than what he was doing now and play hard and with some heart. You want to talk about soap opera, then don't tell us not to jump on his bandwagon when he plays well. We are Knick fans first and if were are bandwagoner we wouldn't be Knick fans in the first place. They haven't done anything in 5 years and we still support the team. We want this guy to do well, but face the facts he is playing like ****. You act like no one can criticize the guy when he isn't playing well. Like I will continue to say on this board over and over again if any Knick isn't playing well they are *NOT* immune to criticism especially your precious Curry so maybe you need to get over it.
> ...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

frank9007 said:


> USSKittyHawk said:
> 
> 
> > No you are because if you look at his numbers he's not playing bad, it's just your expectations aren't being met.
> ...


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

frank9007 said:


> Da Grinch said:
> 
> 
> > Da Grinch i said Carthwright and Zeke have been his only good coaches.
> ...


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

frank9007 said:


> USSKittyHawk said:
> 
> 
> > No you are because if you look at his numbers he's not playing bad, it's just your expectations aren't being met.
> ...


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Real said:


> frank9007 said:
> 
> 
> > Samuel Dalembert (25) 10ppg, 7.6rpg, 2.3 bpg, 1apg 26.3 mpg, 16.00 eff
> ...


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

What's all this then? Talk about Channing Frye - I like the kid. I think he's (Frye) the one with talent not Curry.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

frank9007 said:


> USSKittyHawk said:
> 
> 
> > No you are because if you look at his numbers he's not playing bad, it's just your expectations aren't being met.
> ...


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Real said:


> frank9007 said:
> 
> 
> > Samuel Dalembert (25) 10ppg, 7.6rpg, 2.3 bpg, 1apg 26.3 mpg, 16.00 eff
> ...


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

:rotf: 22.2 and 7.2 rebounds MPG:36.5 FGa:33-55 / FG%:60 / FTA:46 FT%:50

He could have pated his stats against the Celtics but he dint.

Patience people, patience.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

frank9007 said:


> :rotf: 22.2 and 7.2 rebounds MPG:36.5 FGa:33-55 / FG%:60 / FTA:46 FT%:50
> 
> He could have pated his stats against the Celtics but he dint.
> 
> Patience people, patience.


Have you not learned that Eddy can do this for short spurts? And by "patience" do you mean everyone should wait five MORE years?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

The real bottom line in the article is that Isiah is really asking for more patience - for Isiah.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

Ok

Stephon recieved a lot of heat over his shooting againstthe bulls (lastgame) yet curry scored 20+ and got plaudits ,for those that watched the game ,marburys misses were almost exclusively drives to the hoop and curry cleaned all the rebounds and put the ball back,anything else he got was from francis doing the same thing.

Curry has absolutly no offensive skills except for 5ft layups and the occasional dunk ,how many times does curry actually dunk the ball,hes 3ft from the rim gets the offensive rebound and trys to lay it in,he`s 7ft tall FFS...in short he is soft and has no motivation to improve ...and he never will 

Knicks dropped the ball again by trading for curry,just another isiah mess


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Dude, you need to get a grip*

Not everything is about Marbury. Curry is one of the most agile big guys in the league. He's got great hands and footwork AND a nice touch close in. He has two significant faults on offense......he tends to get soft on finishes sometimes and he is a poor passer out of the double. If you think MOST big men don't get their points because of the guards giving him the ball in the correct place at the correct time, you don't know squat about low post play. If Ed improves those two facets of his offensive game (and I have no idea if he can) he will be the most dominant offensive center in the league. Already I can see improvements...small, but they are there. Marbury is, in fact, the one that needs to start showing up. He did have some nice defensive efforts against the Pistons, though.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

23.3 pts a game 7.7 reb. 59% fg% almost 12 fta a game in his last 6 games ...10 days can do a lot for patience


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

:rotf:

Still no patience?


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Still no patience?


Frank you cant come on here every time he has a good game, but fail to say anything everytime Yao Ming just makes a fool out of Curry. Yes Curry is starting to heat up, but lets no jump overboard.:chill:


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

Truknicksfan said:


> Frank you cant come on here every time he has a good game, but fail to say anything everytime Yao Ming just makes a fool out of Curry. Yes Curry is starting to heat up, but lets no jump overboard.:chill:


Yao is the best center in the entire NBA and might be the best big man after Duncan.

I dont even know why you bring it up anyway lol.

Curry is now gaining confidence and improving under real coaches.

This is just the tip of the iceberg.

Curry is still raw and will continue to get better.

I have not come in here because i have not had the time.

And this ain't his 1st game it's 7 consecutive 20+ pt game.

He's averaging 23.7 pts and 8.7 reb Fg%:60 FtA:11.7 during the last 7 games and he's been consistent.

Even passing is getting way better.

He's commanding a lot of attention and even his defense is starting to get a little better.

He's still got alot of work to do but he is on his way.


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

Still no patience?

Whats that i hear? Eddy Eddy Eddy?

Yeah i thought so.

This kidd is going to be a beast in 2 years he might dominate the whole league like Yao is doing right now.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

frank9007 said:


> Still no patience?
> 
> Whats that i hear? Eddy Eddy Eddy?
> 
> ...


How come you didn't post anything when he was having his stretch of bad games? You have the credibility of a drug addict at this point. Don't show up when things are good, show up all the time. :thumbdown:


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

USSKittyHawk said:


> How come you didn't post anything when he was having his stretch of bad games? You have the credibility of a drug addict at this point. Don't show up when things are good, show up all the time. :thumbdown:


:laugh:

Speak for yourself lol.

Are you kidding me? I was here when *edit* where bashing Eddy all the time.

Don't be mad at me for being right.

I come here good or bad go read my post.

And sometimes i don't even come when Eddy has a good game cause i don't have time.

So please don't make up BS.


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

Another thing i noticed is that almost everyone jumps on Eddy when he has a bad game, yet when he has good games people just shove them under the rug lol.

EC will have some bad games but he will more good games than bad.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

frank9007 said:


> Another thing i noticed is that almost everyone jumps on Eddy when he has a bad game, yet when he has good games people just shove them under the rug lol.
> 
> EC will have some bad games but he will more good games than bad.


Read the Eddie Curry all-star thread and ask yourself that same question again.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Speak for yourself lol.
> 
> Are you kidding me? I was here when *edit* where bashing Eddy all the time.
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

frank9007 said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Speak for yourself lol.
> 
> ...


First of all don't call people names just to get your point across, it will only make you look silly. As for being right, what are you right about? Save it, we called you out on your BS so deal with it. I'm not a homer who jumps on Curry's jock strap every five minutes, and I don't root for one individual player on a team. I'm a* Knick fan* first and foremost, and I give love to all my boys when they do well, and bash them when they don't. As of right now, I'm not loving Steph and he is my favorite player, does that make me a moron? No, so save us _your_ BS.


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

^^ LOL Looks like you guys are mad.

It all good i get a chuckle out of this.

And if you notice i dint call anybody a moron specifically.

I left it out their for people to get an idea of who i'm talking about.

Their was no direct insult at anybody.

You call me out? Yeah right...

You prematurely bash a players i'm gonna call you out aswell.

Curry in December 27 and 10 deal with it.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

frank9007 said:


> ^^ LOL Looks like you guys are mad.
> 
> It all good i get a chuckle out of this.
> 
> ...


No one can get mad at your posts because they are just laced with BS, Keep it moving..let's see you be around if Curry has a bad game, more than likely not. You're just reappear when things are going good. I think Eddie Curry may need a new jock strap real soon.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> You prematurely bash a players i'm gonna call you out aswell.


Currys been in the league for how many years now? Trust me there was no premature bashing.(And dont give me those health/coach nonsense)

And get off your high horse please. Stop acting like you want a dog bisquet because Curry is playing good right now. This is coming from the same person who predicted the knicks to win what 45 games this year in the general forum? If you want the exact number I can repost where u said it if you like.

The point is Curry is playing well, and where all happy about it. We all just hope he keeps it up. If he does thats great and ill vote for him to be in the all-star game. But right now all of us smart knicks fans care about is winning games.


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

Truknicksfan said:


> Currys been in the league for how many years now? Trust me there was no premature bashing.(And dont give me those health/coach nonsense)


:laugh: Yeah lol you dont't like thethruth do you? The facts are this Eddy at 22 years old lead the Chicago Bulls to the best win mark since Michael Jordan left town.

With the Bulls Eddy had them in 4th seed and home court in the 1st round.

Unfortunately this when Eddy shut it down for the season with the heart condidition.

Eddy was starting to show the signs but he was still young an poorly coached.

Eddy was the youngest player to ever lead the league in FG% 

So yes your bashing is premature.

How many years did it take Yao? Trust me it was the coaching staff and ptience that turned Yao into top big man.

Curry just turn 24 and Yao is 26.

Yao stater getting at 25 and now has taken it to another level at 26.








Truknicksfan said:


> And get off your high horse please. Stop acting like you want a dog bisquet because Curry is playing good right now. This is coming from the same person who predicted the knicks to win what 45 games this year in the general forum? If you want the exact number I can repost where u said it if you like.


Yeah and that 45 win prediction is probably not far if all our guys where healthy

Marbury/Nate/Francis
Q/JC/Francis
Jeffris/Q/Balkman
Frye/Lee/Jeffries/Malik
Cury/Frye/James

That would own the Atlantic and win 45+ if they were healthy.

So yeah get back to me when their healthy then we talk.

They still have more wins than the Atlantic and have had the toughest schedule out off all those teams.

Things will even out my man.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Yeah and that 45 win prediction is probably not far if all our guys where healthy
> 
> Marbury/Nate/Francis
> Q/JC/Francis
> ...


OO so just cause there not healthy means you dont have to be held to what you say. Just like you didnt know serious Jefferies injury was, so you didnt have to be held to your one week statement. Boy, you can never be wrong in your system. 



> So yes your bashing is premature.


If you noticed I really have never bashed him and said he couldnt be a good player. I just say when he plays bad and I just say when he plays good. 



> They still have more wins than the Atlantic and have had the toughest schedule out off all those teams.


ROFL are you isiah thomas? OF COURSE THEY HAVE THE MOST WINS, THEY HAVE PLAYED THE MOST GAMES!!!!!! Holy molly honestly frank how old are you? Im being serious I want to know. Cause the fact you bring up wins over winning % which is really what counts is just unreal.

Please stop replying cause your only hurting what little, if any, creditabilty you have with ANYONE on these board.


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

Truknicksfan said:


> OO so just cause there not healthy means you dont have to be held to what you say. Just like you didnt know serious Jefferies injury was, so you didnt have to be held to your one week statement. Boy, you can never be wrong in your system.
> 
> 
> If you noticed I really have never bashed him and said he couldnt be a good player. I just say when he plays bad and I just say when he plays good.
> ...



LOL weak rebuttal's all around, i actually expected this.

Like i said before this gives a chuckle every time.

You lost your credibility with me long time ago.

Don't be mad at me for being correct in my assessments.

If you have nothing to argue don't waste my time.

All you seem to be doing is insulting me for no reasons which tells you have no control of yourself and your a mod? 

At least your good for a laugh Truknicksfan.




Truknicksfan said:


> If you noticed I really have never bashed him and said he couldnt be a good player. I just say when he plays bad and I just say when he plays good.


ROFL

Just stop please please just stop.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> You lost your credibility with me long time ago.


Well atleast I have credibility with everyone else.

And you never responded to why you shouldnt be held accountable for your 45 win prediction? Injuries does not count chief. Common everyones waiting.......


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

Truknicksfan said:


> Well atleast I have credibility with everyone else, while you have nobody.
> 
> And you never responded to why you shouldnt be held accountable for your 45 win prediction? Injuries does not count chief. Common everyones waiting.......


LOL Din't you call Curry a bust? LOL Credibility destroyed.

Good day sir.

:rofl:


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> LOL Din't you call Curry a bust? LOL Credibility destroyed.
> 
> Good day sir.


When did I call curry a bust? Quote please?

AND YOU STILL DIDNT ANSWER THE QUESTION ABOUT WHY YOU SHOULDNT BE HELD TO YOUR 45 WIN PREDICTION. STOP AVODING THE QUESTION AND ANSWER!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

frank9007 said:


> LOL Din't you call Curry a bust? LOL Credibility destroyed.
> 
> Good day sir.
> 
> :rofl:


Let's see the quote with the link, before you start labeling people around here. Thanks.


----------

